# Stuck Bullets in .44 Magnum cases



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I broke open a new box of .44 Magnum brass. I sized, expanded, trimmed and chamfered/deburred prior to priming.
I was loading 10.0 grs. HS-6 with a 240gr. Nosler JHP for a middle of the road load.

I started my first bullet and my press stopped cold. I had forgotten to lube the case necks with graphite. I inserted my bullet puller dies and tried to pull the bullet. No avail.

Put the round into the inertia puller, the little hammer type when all else fails. After a few whacks, the bullet had not moved.
My whacks got more emphatic, until finally I felt the bullet loose in the hammer head.

I had pulled the lead core out of the bullet jacket. The jacket had opened up like a flower blossom to allow the lead core to pass through.

I had encountered this, and commented on the RugerForum, about sticking case necks in first loading, but had forgotten my own experience. At that time, I thought it was just nickeled cases, but these were Winchester new brass.

So, either lube or use lead bullets for the first loading. After first time loading, no problems involved.

Bob Wright


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Lube needed in Pistol case necks???*

Bob, in 35 plus years of reloading, I have never heard of this before!

Incredible!

I've had to use some type of lubricant when reloading rifle cases, but
never in pistol cases.

Certainly is something to keep in mind!

Hmmm. Winchester brass...Nosler bullets...Say, you don't happen to 
have a micrometer so you could check the diameter of the bullets, do
you? Just a thought.

L8'er, THP


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Yes, the bullets go .430" as would be expected.

And I had run these through the neck expanding die and had a slight bell to the case mouth.

I experienced this awhile back, using Remington nickeled cases and Remington 240gr. SJHP bullets.

At that time I began using a bore cleaning wool mop coated with graphite lube for new, unfired brass and jacketed bullets. This to lube inside the case necks.

This problem goes away after loading and firing and using the fired brass. Also does not occur when using cast lead bullets.

I'm convinced its some type of residue from the manufacturing process.

That its a unique problem with me does not surprise me, I've encountered and reported many experiences that others report never happened to them!

Bob Wright


----------

